# Going to buy Onida LEO40FSAIN is it a good choice..?



## bibinjohn (Dec 9, 2015)

hi

i am planning to buy Onida LEO40FSAIN Onida LEO40FSAIN/LEO40FAIN 101 cm Full HD Smart: Amazon.in: Electronics it costs rs 36990. is it a good choice? is there any other brand i can buy for around 38000 rs. please reply as soon as possible. Many thanks in advance..

1. Budget?
    35000 to 38000
2. Display type and size?
    FULL HD 40"
3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
    TV
4. Ports Required?
   USB, HDMI, Audio Out
5. Preferred choice of brand?
   ONIDA L.G
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
     Onida LEO40FSAIN
7. Any other info that you want to share.
    i ask around in local shops but most of the 40" TVs costs more than 40000. so iam going to buy online


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 9, 2015)

Philips 40PFL4958 101.6 cm (40) Full HD LED Television -34,900.

Link:Buy Philips 40PFL4958 101.6 cm (40) Full HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 9, 2015)

thanks bssunilreddy..but snapdeal does not deliver to kochi, kerala


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 10, 2015)

bibinjohn said:


> thanks bssunilreddy..but snapdeal does not deliver to kochi, kerala



Dealer locator


----------



## sandynator (Dec 10, 2015)

bibinjohn said:


> thanks bssunilreddy..but snapdeal does not deliver to kochi, kerala



BTW Philips do not have the smart feature & Android. 

If keen on Philips then get the newer series from local dealers with extented warranty.

check
Buy Philips 42PFL4150/V7 107 cm (42) Full HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal

Please note that you will not get all models from a particular dealer & region. For eg. 39PFL3850 & 39PFL3650 are no where to been seen with any of Mumbai's big reseller stores. These may be online only models.
I desperately wanted *42PFL4150 IPS model* but Vijay sales were not offering gr8 bargains which they never do at least in Mumbai so finally settled for non IPS 40PFL4650[not present in Vijay sales Mumbai stores] from Kohinoor store as they did not had the IPS model 42PFL4150 which Vijay sales had.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 10, 2015)

LG 43LF540A for Rs 36,560 at Flipkart, reviews are decent as well, IPS Model, no 3D No Smart but good enough for viewing and superb pricing/


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 10, 2015)

thanks for all the suggestions. i really dont need a tv with smart tv options. i will call local dealers and ask them for price.  
i found three led tvs form philips which one is better.?

Philips 40PFL4958
Philips 40PFL5059
Philips 42PFl4150 
Also i am disappointed in flipkart, snapdeal they don't deliver tv to my place. and amazon dont have COD facilities in kerala


----------



## sandynator (Dec 10, 2015)

bibinjohn said:


> thanks for all the suggestions. i really dont need a tv with smart tv options. i will call local dealers and ask them for price.
> i found three led tvs form philips which one is better.?
> 
> Philips 40PFL4958
> ...



The first 2 models are of 2013-2014. Philips 40PFL4958 has been removed from website so better avoid that. 
Its not that older models are bad but in case if something happen to Tv then at least you can get the parts replaced if the tv is of latest series. Also take format play ability into consideration.

You can even check 39 inch models from 3000 series but they have pixel plus engine which is found in lower range models. Next best is *Pixel Precise HD* Engine found in 4000 & 5000 series while the higher series have* Perfect Pixel engine* 

Philips 40PFL5059 is direct led tv & more than twice in depth than my edge LED Philips 40PFL4650. the former direct lit can give you good colour saturation, brightness & viewing angles compared to edge lit. BTW edge lit is not at all bad in any aspect.

Visit local dealer, check all models & then take your call. 
I got my 40PFL4650 @30k with 5 yrs comprehensive warranty.

IMO Philips 42PFL4150 is best option so check that in showroom first.


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 10, 2015)

i was broswing through amazon i just saw LG 43LF513A for 35839rs is a good option.. ?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 10, 2015)

Gr8 pricing....
Grab it but compare it in shops first. Or wait for paytm offer last when I checked they had flat 10k off.


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 10, 2015)

sandynator said:


> Gr8 pricing....
> Grab it but compare it in shops first. Or wait for paytm offer last when I checked they had flat 10k off.



how is this model? is it good? i know its not a smart tv.

amazon does not deliver to my pincode. my friends house is in kochi. so i will buy the tv today and will ship it to kochi. in most of the local shops the price is abv 44000rs. and paytm doesnt ship to kochi.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 10, 2015)

Lg makes good tvs 
Just make sure if that model suits the purpose. My only gripe with lg for the models which I checked is that they tend to blackout when dark scenes come.
Check warranty too. Its mostly 1 yr or extra 1 yr on panels.

Your eyes are best judge for your needs.

For my liking philips 32 inch hd ready 32pfl 3330/3230/5039 felt better when I was seeing 32 inch hd ready models from panasonic, philips & lg.

Not to forget the huge price difference.


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 11, 2015)

i tired to buy the lG tv yday. but the payment was failed. i used my fathers credit card to pay but forgor it has of 30000rs. so will try to pay using icici debit card today. going to the bank to put money. anyway i still has option to buy LG 43LF513A or Onida LEO40FSAIN. please suggest which is better in terms of long term use, durability and service.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 11, 2015)

No brainer....
Get LG


----------



## bibinjohn (Dec 11, 2015)

bought LG 43LF540A for 35990rs cheaper than LG 43LF513A 37000.


----------

